# Halloween History



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst clicking on the various options on this site, I couldn't pull up the History Channel  Has it just never been made into a page or is it "under construction?"


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's a work in progress that I tinker with here and there. It's one of those things I'm not quite happy with yet, so it's not online to read yet.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With it raining for a few days here, I think I'll put some energy into the history section over the next few days. Even if I don't get it finished, I"ll put *something* up to tide us all over.


----------

